# Joshua Bayes



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 8, 2007)

Joshua Bayes, English Puritan (1671 -- April 24, 1746) was the son of one of the ejected nonconformists (Samuel Bayes) and was himself ordained to the ministry in 1694 (it was the first public ordination by dissenters in London following the Act of Uniformity and it took place at the meeting-house of Dr. Samuel Annesley). He contributed the annotations on Galatians which appear in Matthew Henry's commentary. He was buried in Bunhill Fields.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 8, 2007)

Joshua Bayes' commentary on Galatians


----------

